# any reports



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

havent seen any reports lately. have they all disappeared or is everyone taking off for christmas


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

the fish are on Holiday.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Went Monday night 0-fish.

Spike:banghead


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im going to go one night during the holidays to see if I cant get some of the smaller males... "Fish That Is" that dont go out to the gulf to spawn. I will post a report fish or no fish.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

We went Monday and saw a couple of shorties that was it and froze our arsses off


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

i havent got to go in a month because of work. was trying to go during the holiday. before i sell my boat (hopefully)


----------

